# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Студенческие блюда

## JAHolper

Может кто знает оптимальное меню для студентов? 
Чем питаться в общаге, когда не богатый список продуктов и лень проводить на кухне больше 5 минут?

----------


## Mouse

Скажу так: научись варить каши. К ним надо немного чего-нибудь мясного/рыбного. Если не хочешь гастрита, то лучше потратить лишних 10 мин. на готовку, чем потом на очереди к врачам. Когда это войдёт в привычку - готовка много времени не займет. Я вот в общаге, когда учился, придумал много вкусных рецептов, которые всем понравились. Особенно фирменные супчики -  были настолько вкусные, что мы молотили их горячими, не давая остыть, да по две порции. Сейчас даже тёща по моей методике иногда готовит)))

----------


## Mashulya

Я бы приготовила пиццу в общаге!  и вкусно, и на всех хватит))) предложу способ для самых ленивых: покупаем тесто для пиццы (на сег. день 6-8 тыс руб.) и овощную смесь для жарки, кусочек какой-нибудь вареной колбасы или ветчины и, конечно же сыр=). Не забывайте про кетчуп (или томатную пасту) и майонез!!! итак, процесс приготовления:
1) раскатываем готовое тесто и кладем его на смазанный подсолнечным маслом противень;
2) смазываем тесто кетчупом;
3) нарезаем мелкими полосочками, кубиками, кружочками(в общем, как распорядится Ваша фантазия) колбасу или ветчину и раскладываем их на тесто;
4) затем берем овощную смесь, слегка размороженную, и разбрасываем её по тесту;
5) получившееся блюдо посыпаем тёртым сыром!!!
!!! гурманы могут попробовать полить пиццу соусом, очень простым но действительно вкусным 
Делается элементарно: берём 1-2 яйца, взбиваем в миске, добавляем туда майонеза (2-3 ст.л.)  и какую-нибудь приправу (это может быть что угодно, например, Мивина) для вкуса. 
6) Получившуюся пиццу поливаем соусом и ставим в заранее прогретую духовку минут на 25-35. Приятного аппетита!!!

----------


## Mashulya

вот делала сырники и думаю, дай-ка напишу про них... сама очень часто делаю сырники в общаге, ведь это быстро, вкусно, а главное, недорого)) 
ингредиенты:
250 г творога
1 яйцо
2-2.5 ст.л. сахара
3 ст.л. муки
0.5 ч.л. соды

Итак, в миску с творогом добавляем яйцо и перемешиваем, туда же добавляем соду, сахар и муку. Я в тесто добавляю измельченные грецкие орехи и изюм, получается очень вкусно!!!))) Из теста делаем небольшие шарики и жарим их с обеих  сторон на маленьком огне. !!! Обязательно накрывайте сковородку крышкой, а то сырники не поднимутся!!! Приятного аппетита))

----------


## Настя

Жареная картошка - это наше всё   Нет, можно, конечно же, наготовить всего вкусного и красивого... но  потом придут мальчишки и будут "играть в саранчу" - это когда сметается  всё подряд. Вопрос: зачем тратить время, если всё равно ценится  количество?

----------


## Роман

Вермишель - тоже ничего. Особенно, если есть тушенка... А картошка - это классика: она и ежедневное блюдо, и праздничный стол (если есть майонез, например).

----------


## Ludwiiig

Когда был студентом и когда были деньги или нужно было что-то отметить, та и просто красиво и уютно посидеть, всегда заказывали с товарищами или пиццу или суши. Тогда во всю уже работали ресурсы по заказу и доставке суши на дом. Вот к примеру подобный портал [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Очень удобно и можно подобрать цену)

----------


## Xloriya

Блюд много есть, главное что бы было из чего

----------


## Vlad99

В студенчестве самое лучшее - это было заказать еду домой или готовую купить в магазине

----------


## Belov

Мы тоже особо не готовили, или в кулинарии покупали, или заказывали [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], например, на всех

----------


## Sveta-T

Мы чаще сами готовили что-нибудь максимально простое: крупы, картошку, овощи, с мясом или рыбой. А иногда и заказывали что-нибудь вкусненькое, [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], например.

----------

